# I cant find my horse faced loach!



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

I got a horse faced loach and i havent seen it since i released it into my tank.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

And you've searched all possible hiding places? 

You might have to tear down some of the decor to find the it. My clown loaches wedge themselves into the tightest spaces all the time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree, it could be in the decor somewhere....or might be buried in the substrate maybe. Have you looked around the tank if you have any holes or gaps? I have Yoyo loaches that like to jump.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

i couldn't find one of my kuhli loaches one time so i thought it died. i took everything out of the tank, gravel vaced, and he never turned up. the next nigh, i saw him swimming around the tank when i was reading in bed.


----------



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

good news i found him in a last night feeding around a rock in my aqarium. thank you all for helping me!


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

I remember I thought I lost one of my Bristlenose Catfish, 3 months later I found him eating around at about twice his usual size.

`Mishy


----------

